# Walking in Florida.



## pallaway (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't know if this is the right place to post...

I don't like Florida because it's hard for me to travel through that state and there's always a situation every time I'm there, but it's a beautiful state and I love the wildlife. My best friend moved to tampa and I'm going to visit him. So I gotta re enter a state I try to avoid. Like deep in there. I've been thinking that I just wanna pack light and walk for awhile. No hitching even, just walking. Sounds like a good idea and a vacation for a mission. I'll probably find people along the way idk. But I was wondering about safety. Should I like bring a weapon or anything? I'm not really scared of people, but more about animals. Also, what's the best mosquito spray to use? I've stick with the same exact spray for years and don't really try other shit. I kinda just wanna break and awesome nature and fishing. More simpler things and more sobriety and exercise. I do missions and travel different ways. Wanna take it back to when I just use to walk or ride a bike or skateboard or longboard.


----------



## Deleted member 20065 (Dec 19, 2017)

I live in Tampa FL. I wouldn't worry about the animals in FL I'd worry about the people. Florida is one of the most backward ass places and one of the hardest to hitch in as I'm sure you know. Walking is my preferred way of travel but I'd hate to do it in my own state. How long you planning on being in FL?


----------



## pallaway (Dec 19, 2017)

I have to be there on jan31, so I'll arrive a week or two before than. Very beginning of February is when I wanna start. I'm gonna do this completely sober and also take a break from smoking this walk. This guy on the freeway showed us this woman's site who walks all the trails in Florida and posted up maps and all that. I'd have to look it up.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Dec 20, 2017)

Florida is one state that I try to avoid like the plague when hopping freight trains or hitch hiking. I lived in key west for about 3 months back in 1995 but Florida residents attitudes towards vagrants and the laws were much more relaxed than they are now.

I like the landscape and the weather but that is all I do like about Florida. Safe travels friend.


----------



## pallaway (Dec 20, 2017)

I actually burned a hat I got in Florida once I got out in hopes of never getting stuck there again. It took us two days to get something out of the fec yard in Jax in the rain. They said sunshine state lol. We slept under a piggyback and some good Samaritans rescued us in the morning and let us shower and wash our wet clothes and stay the night. I think I'ma buy a cheap megabus tick there in advance and avoid the confusion of things. Oh and hitching is horrible. In Miami it's like they don't even know what you mean. But it's some nice, weather, plants, animals, so I'ma just go walk trails for a month or however long I feel. I need a break.


----------



## pallaway (Dec 20, 2017)

I just sharpened my machete actually=)
Never carry any weapons. I only ever run into good people. I'm blessed. I carry a trainspike for attacking random crazy people I encounter, nice too I filed it down and made it silver. And some bear spray for animals. I worry more about animals. Real beasts. They be strong. I don't want my neck torn open struggling. A gun would be useful, but I feel like it's illegal alotta places I go. I need to look at what states accept a TN carry permit. I could share animals so I can send the off without hurting them. And yes, bear sprays hurts like a bitch. I got sprayed on Christmas day last year and I was in front of a gas station pouring milk on my face and it was crazy. Almost first year anniversary of it. My sister has a video ofme getting sprayed on her phone.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 20, 2017)

I got sprayed with bear mace awhile back because my dumbass sprayed it against the wind LOL.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 20, 2017)

I have some bear mace btw so when I come up to Memphis lemme know if you. Want me to bring it. Also got regular pepper spray too if you need it.


----------



## pallaway (Dec 20, 2017)

Im good with all the reptiles. Part of the reason I wanna go there. How's camping spots? Is it to swampy or will the be decent solid places around the everglades?


----------



## ironman (Dec 20, 2017)

Took bicycle rodes damn near the entire state of Florida last win9 camp out every where just to escape winter . no problems .


----------



## pallaway (Dec 20, 2017)

If I go to Knoxville I can get my road bike back. Been feelin like a bike trip again. My last one was short. Only about 600 or so miles. I need to make up for it. East coast greenway seems nice.


----------



## ironman (Dec 20, 2017)

I think you have less problems on bike verse with bacpack i. Fl


----------

